# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Razer Nabu, wearable smartband, Razer Inc., Carlsbad, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Razer Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Razer Nabu: Live Smarter

Published on Jan 7, 2014




> The Razer Nabu smartband is a revolutionary wearable technology that delivers notifications from a smartphone right to your wrist, and tracks the data you want for self-analysis. Its band-to-band communication capability allows for intuitive social discovery for deeper interpersonal exchanges. Most impressively, the Nabu is an open platform that lets your favorite third party apps and developers harness its opt-in data and in-built capabilities to create unique and delightful experiences for users.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Razer Nabu smart band is also a smartwatch of sorts"

by Chris Smith
January 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

What is a Gamer?

 Published on Jan 9, 2014




> *** Razer Nabu wins Best of CES 2014 - People's Voice. Thanks guys - you're the best. ***
> 
> Do you fall into a stereotype, or is there more to you?

----------


## Airicist

Nab Your Razer Nabu 

 Published on Jun 11, 2014




> The Razer Nabu's ready for Beta and we're inviting our most hardcore fans to help test and feedback.

----------


## Airicist

Razer Nabu @ E3 2014: Interview with Min-Liang Tan 

Published on Jun 11, 2014




> Matt Swider talks with Razer CEO Min-Liang Tan about the Razer Nabu, a wearable with a unique private screen. See how to works in both fitness and smartwatch features before the beta launches.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2014: Razer Nabu Smartband 

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> This hybrid smartwatch-fitness tracker includes smartphone notifications as well as quantified-self monitoring.

----------


## Airicist

Razer Nabu: Timi Run Everyday 

Published on Aug 12, 2014




> This Razer Nabu promotional video was produced for our Chinese fans.
> 
> This video showcases the incredible integration between Timi Run Everyday, a massively popular mobile game (from Tencent) with the Nabu. It allows gamers to utilize their Nabu unit to convert their number of steps walked, calories burnt, and hours slept logged by the device into in-game rewards like gold or items for players. This is a revolution in mobile gaming and wearable technology that marries real life interactions with in-game rewards.
> 
> The Razer Nabu smartband is a revolutionary wearable that delivers notifications from your smartphone right to your wrist, and helps you keep track of your daily activities. Its band-to-band communication capability allows for intuitive social discovery, giving new meaning to your interpersonal exchanges. Most impressively, the Nabu is an open platform that encourages your favorite third party apps and developers to create unique and delightful experiences for users.

----------


## Airicist

LiveSmarter with the Razer Nabu | Remote Control for iPhone

Published on Nov 19, 2015

----------

